# guts



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

has anyone wadded the guts lately to see if the trout have been showing up. west bay. I have and I know a ton of boats last weekend where floating around


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Flat Nasty said:


> has anyone wadded the guts lately to see if the trout have been showing up. west bay. I have and I know a ton of boats last weekend where floating around


Surf was on fire last week. This is one of my pro staff trips









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

